# Case with pouches for rigs



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

I was looking in The Bible at the "Drum Fishin 101 Shock Leader and Drum Rigs" thread and Newsjeff posted a pic that's got case with ring bound zip-lock pouchs. Anyone know where I can find one? (online, maybe?) Thanks.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

hellbent said:


> I was looking in The Bible at the "Drum Fishin 101 Shock Leader and Drum Rigs" thread and Newsjeff posted a pic that's got case with ring bound zip-lock pouchs. Anyone know where I can find one? (online, maybe?) Thanks.


bass pro has them. but if you order it i would recommend buying an extra pack of the ziplock pages, because the binder only came with about 20 pages.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> bass pro has them. but if you order it i would recommend buying an extra pack of the ziplock pages, because the binder only came with about 20 pages.


That's exactly what I did.

And the exact same one ya saw in the pic, HB.

The ring binders made by AFAW look very nice, too. Just never seen them in person.


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> The ring binders made by AFAW look very nice, too. Just never seen them in person.


Poking around some more I found a thread about those:

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43781

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

hellbent said:


> I was looking in The Bible at the "Drum Fishin 101 Shock Leader and Drum Rigs" thread and Newsjeff posted a pic that's got case with ring bound zip-lock pouchs. Anyone know where I can find one? (online, maybe?) Thanks.


I just bought one made by Plano that comes with 8 sleeves for $12 and I bought an additional 10 sleeves for $5.00. I believe it is part of the Plano Guide series.

Anyway it holds a lot of rigs and the zipper closes easily

Here is a link to one place on the web you can get one

http://www.great-lakes.org/reviews/review-11-26-07.html


----------

